# Legalizing a 2003 Truck



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

I need to nationalize my truck. Last December it was costing $1700, I put it off, and now they are saying it will cost around $3500, explaining that the cost was down last December because the government was giving a "ámparo" then. Does anyone have any idea if and when that "àmparo" will be offered again, or should I just suck it up and pay the doubled amount


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Who are, “they“? A reputable customs broker at the border?


----------



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

I spoke with more than one of the businesses that legalize vehicles. Same answer


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Last I heard no vehicles are being nationalized


----------



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

According to them, 2007 and 2008 can be nationalized with no problem


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is why I asked; Yours is 2003, not 2007-8, but that may only be a rumor. Last I knew, nothing was being permanently imported by individual expats.
In any case, at that price, you would be wise to sell it and buy a replacement in Mexico.


----------

